
Why SQL is neither legacy, nor low-level, nor difficult but simply awesome - latenightcoding
http://www.vertabelo.com/blog/notes-from-the-lab/why-sql-is-neither-legacy-nor-low-level-but-simply-awesome
======
SQL2219
I like this one:

Fallacy #5: The database is the wrong place for business logic

We use stored procedures and functions for all sorts of application logic.

